# Wade fishing near Bradenton/St Pete



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey everyone,
I'll be in Bradenton next week (March 12th and 13th) and have time Thursday afternoon and all day Friday. Question for y'all is what are the best spots to check out for someone fishing on foot? And what kind of lures and flies do you like to throw around those parts too? Never had experience with this area, so help greatly appreciated! Also, any recommendations for a good spot to camp for the night? Using and ENO, so campsites with trees recommended!
Thanks y'all!


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Check out Emerson Point. Great little state park with tons of wading options. There are little trails all over that take you to little coves and along the mouth of the river. Any common lure will work here as there are ample grass flats and pot holes to throw to. I am not a fly guy so cannot help you there. If you pull it up on Google Earth that will help you learn your way around there before you go. Report back if you go, tight lines!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out the NW corner of Palma Sola Bay off Manatee Ave where they rent kayaks and paddle boards.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ft Desoto has nice camping and miles of beaches to wade


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Well guys, thanks for all your great advice, but I ended not going down to Bradenton, got tonsillitis early last week and the interview I was going down for got cancelled. But thanks for all the great advice on places to fish in that area


----------

